# Why does it have to be this cold?



## 82riceballs

Hi!

In English, we often say "Why is it so cold?" which is the equivalent of the Korean, "왜 이렇게 춥지?"

It is also acceptable and common to say, "Why does it have to be so cold?!" when complaining about the weather. Do Koreans ever say, "왜 이렇게 추워야지?"

Other examples of this in English-
"Why does she have to be so mean to people?!"
"Why does my computer have to die in the middle of exam seasons?!" 
"Why does it have to snow so much?!?!"

Can these be translated into Korean with that grammar?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> It is also acceptable and common to say, "Why does it have to be so cold?!" when complaining about the weather. Do Koreans ever say, "왜 이렇게 추워야지?"


 I think the translation may be acceptable to some people who are familiar with English, but I don't think it is used as commonly in life as 왜 이렇게 춥지?. When people, especially young men/teens, want to complain about the bad weather, they often express their feelings with swears like 날씨 졸라/존나 춥네. 왜 이렇게 추워야지? can be considered a scientific question like, "What makes the weather so cold? Let's find out the reasons."



82riceballs said:


> Other examples of this in English-
> "Why does she have to be so mean to people?!" *(왜 그녀는 사람들에게 쌀쌀맞게 굴어야만 할까?)*
> "Why does my computer have to die in the middle of exam seasons?!"*(왜 내 컴퓨터는 시험 기간 중에 고장 나야만 할까?)*
> "Why does it have to snow so much?!?!" *(왜 눈이 많이 와야만 할까?)*
> Can these be translated into Korean with that grammar?


 Yes, it can be grammatically. But there is a low level of unnatural feelings in these translations.


----------



## dhchong

Why does it have to be so cold?! -> 왜 꼭 이렇게 추운 거야?!

Why does she have to be so mean to people?! ->그녀는 왜 꼭 그렇게 쌀쌀맞게 구는 거야?

Why does my computer have to die in the middle of exam seasons?! -> 내 컴퓨터는 왜 꼭 시험 때만 되면 고장 나는 거야?

Why does it have to snow so much?! -> 눈이 왜 꼭 이렇게 많이 내리는 거야?!

'꼭' is an adverb wich means 'certainly; surely; undoubtedly; absolutely'

As we are all same homo sapiens sapiens, there's lot of similarity, I think,  in way we express things.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahhh thanks for your explanations!! So tje "have to" grammar in English can just be translated into 꼭 in these situations!!


----------

